# Egg share schemes abroad



## martineangeline (Oct 17, 2005)

Hi. I wandered if anyone knows whether clinics abroad offer the egg share scheme similar to clinics here?  And if anyone has done this and how much did it cost?
The reason I ask is that we need ICSI for male factor (my tests were all fine), the NHS waiting list in our area is 5yrs + and we don't have enough money (yet - we are saving!) to pay for private treatment.  I have been considering egg sharing but don't feel comfortable with the removal of anonimity for egg donors.  If we could do egg sharing abroad that could solve the problem.
We're trying IUI in the meantime but am just trying to weigh up all the options incase IUI doesn't work.

thanks for reading
Martine xx


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

HI Martine,  I 'm sorry but i'm not sure specifically which clinics abroad offer an egg share scheme.  Why dont you email them and ask?  Or perhaps check their websites to see if this is offered?  I am sure you can rustle up all the clinic email details, and that might get you the info you need.
For starters, I am at Ceram and you can email ruth at [email protected]

I see that you are 26, so I am sure they would welcome you on an egg share scheme, just a matter of asking ....


Hope this helps and wishing you lots of luck with your IUI.


----------



## luz (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi Martine,

Try Invimed in Poland. They do egg share, and I believe they have very good success rates. 
Also, ISIDA in the Ukraine may do it.

Best of luck.

LOL Luz


----------



## Sarahjane (Oct 13, 2004)

Hi Martine,

Fertimed in the Czech Republic do egg sharing.  The cost is 2500 euro for the recipient but I don't know how much for the donor.  You can e-mail Dr. Sobek and ask him.

Good luck,  Sarahjane


----------



## Newday (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Martine

Care clinics in the Uk do egg sharing as the donor you pay £500 for all your treatment

dawn


----------



## martineangeline (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks for your suggestions. I'm doing some more research on the hospitals you've mentioned and keeping my fingers crossed for the IUI in the meantime!


----------

